# 关于emacs的若干问题

## bigmonk

1、记得原来emacs可以在concole下用的，在gentoo下怎么不行了，必须要有X？是编译参数的问题吗？如何解决呀？

2、本来以为/var/tmp/portage里的东西没用的，结果删了之后emacs运行不了。报告缺那里的文件。这个目录里的文件真得那么有用吗？别人软件也是这样吗？删了会有什么后果呢？

3、gbk的locale，fcitx的输入法，输入时乱码，如何解决？

----------

## Hauser

1. I don't use emacs, but I hope this thread will be helpful to you:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=275757&highlight=emacs

2. /var/tmp/portage is deletable, I've done many system backup/restore practices without including this directory, never had any problems.  But again, I don't use emacs, so can't comment on that.

3.  Would you give more info on this?  Exactly what locale variables have you exported?  Under what circumstances fcitx gives you unrecognizable fonts?

----------

## bigmonk

the results of locale:

LANG=zh_CN.gbk

LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.gbk"

LC_NUMERIC="zh_CN.gbk"

LC_TIME="zh_CN.gbk"

LC_COLLATE="zh_CN.gbk"

LC_MONETARY="zh_CN.gbk"

LC_MESSAGES="zh_CN.gbk"

LC_PAPER="zh_CN.gbk"

LC_NAME="zh_CN.gbk"

LC_ADDRESS="zh_CN.gbk"

LC_TELEPHONE="zh_CN.gbk"

LC_MEASUREMENT="zh_CN.gbk"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="zh_CN.gbk"

LC_ALL=

under gnome 2.8.1, I use fcitx and got unrecognizable fonts.

I heard that I could use mule-gbk to solve the problem, but I  didn't find the package in gentoo.

----------

## tecehux

use "emacs -nw"

where -nw means 'no window'

and maybe also -q, this will disable any custom setting (~/.emacs)

----------

## tecehux

 *bigmonk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2、本来以为/var/tmp/portage里的东西没用的，结果删了之后emacs运行不了。报告缺那里的文件。这个目录里的文件真得那么有用吗？别人软件也是这样吗？删了会有什么后果呢？

 

I don't have /var/tmp/portage, instead of it, I have PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/mnt/portage/tmp in make.conf, and I don't think emacs needs any file in it. maybe you run the server in emacs? which file does it need?

----------

## bigmonk

可能是我误解了错误提示，原来它提示找不到/var/tmp/portage/emacs.......下面的文件，但我重新emerge emacs之后，删除/var/tmp/portage/下的所有文件却无法复现这个错误。

现在只剩下乱码的问题了，我已经装了mule-gbk，但它的效果只是把原来的乱码变成了方块。我在gnome-terminal下运行emacs -nw,中文正常，但不知是不是mule-gbk的效果，因为在这之前我没这样运行过。

----------

## galilette

 *bigmonk wrote:*   

> 可能是我误解了错误提示，原来它提示找不到/var/tmp/portage/emacs.......下面的文件，但我重新emerge emacs之后，删除/var/tmp/portage/下的所有文件却无法复现这个错误。
> 
> 现在只剩下乱码的问题了，我已经装了mule-gbk，但它的效果只是把原来的乱码变成了方块。我在gnome-terminal下运行emacs -nw,中文正常，但不知是不是mule-gbk的效果，因为在这之前我没这样运行过。

 

在emacs中执行:

c-x <enter> k

然后输入chinese-iso-8bit

回车

中文输入乱码的问题就应该解决了

p.s., 不用mule-gbk

----------

## bigmonk

试了楼上的命令，mule-gbk用了也不行，不用也不行，还是乱码或方块。

----------

## tecehux

 *bigmonk wrote:*   

> 试了楼上的命令，mule-gbk用了也不行，不用也不行，还是乱码或方块。

 

下面的是我.emacs中的中文设置，不知道对你有没有帮助：

```
(defun chinese ()

  "Set the language environment to Chinese GB,

the input methode isn't finished."

  (interactive)

  (set-language-environment 'Chinese-GB)

  (set-buffer-file-coding-system 'cn-gb-2312)

  (set-keyboard-coding-system 'cn-gb-2312)

  (set-next-selection-coding-system 'cn-gb-2312)

  (set-terminal-coding-system 'cn-gb-2312)

  (setq-default enable-multibyte-characters t)

  (set-clipboard-coding-system 'cn-gb-2312)

  (prefer-coding-system 'cn-gb-2312)

  (set-selection-coding-system 'cn-gb-2312))
```

另外比如LC_ALL可能也会有关系，试试在运行emacs之前运行：

```
export LANG=zh_CN.GB2312

export LC_ALL=zh_CN.GB2312

export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.GB2312

export LANGUAGE=zh_CN.GB2312
```

----------

